# Angela Super Single-ended build



## Alan Small (Dec 30, 2019)

Many of you may have already tackled this build which was a hot item in the late 90s.

I have just ordered up the parts needed from Nextgen to start my next project.

Got some fancy turrets from Nextgen too! a new item for them which i find useful in socket wiring.


----------



## Alan Small (Dec 30, 2019)

Transformers and chassis arrived quickly from nextgen😊


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

I have stared at that schematic for a long time and thought about building it. It is essentially a 5F2-A Princeton, but with a pair of power tubes in single-ended format, rather than just one as in the actual Princeton (and Champ), and a paralleled pair of 5Y3 rectifier tubes for the added current requirement. Is the *real* increment to wattage, by adding the second power tube, enough to yield an audible boost in output level? I'll let you tell us, Alan.  Looking forward to your report.


----------



## Alan Small (Dec 30, 2019)

mhammer said:


> I have stared at that schematic for a long time and thought about building it. It is essentially a 5F2-A Princeton, but with a pair of power tubes in single-ended format, rather than just one as in the actual Princeton (and Champ), and a paralleled pair of 5Y3 rectifier tubes for the added current requirement. Is the *real* increment to wattage, by adding the second power tube, enough to yield an audible boost in output level? I'll let you tell us, Alan.  Looking forward to your report.


Certainly I will report; I expect a stouter foundation than a champ or princeton and perhaps a noticable increase in headroom and volume(20% possibly if that can actually be described accurately) . 
Mostly this is for my mind absorbing hobby desire...and it will look neat to nerds


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)

mhammer said:


> I have stared at that schematic for a long time and thought about building it. It is essentially a 5F2-A Princeton, but with a pair of power tubes in single-ended format, rather than just one as in the actual Princeton (and Champ), and a paralleled pair of 5Y3 rectifier tubes for the added current requirement. Is the *real* increment to wattage, by adding the second power tube, enough to yield an audible boost in output level? I'll let you tell us, Alan.  Looking forward to your report.


or a Gibson GA-8 with dual rectifiers:


----------



## WCGill (Mar 27, 2009)

Full wave bridge Alan?


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)




----------



## Latole (Aug 11, 2020)

Heater circuit need an artificial ground for less noise.
100 ohms resistors will do the job too.


----------



## Alan Small (Dec 30, 2019)

WCGill said:


> Full wave bridge Alan?





WCGill said:


> Full wave bridge Alan?


Full wave with 1N5408Gs....bridged and centre tap lifted is what I have on the test board now


----------



## Alan Small (Dec 30, 2019)

Latole said:


> Heater circuit need an artificial ground for less noise.
> 100 ohms resistors will do the job too.
> 
> 
> View attachment 450613


Yes. Always when the 6.3 supply does not have a centre tap😊


----------



## Alan Small (Dec 30, 2019)

Hammond 269AX series is what i ordered
Planning on a solid state rectifier using (edit)1n5408s
The ax does not have a 5v winding.


----------



## WCGill (Mar 27, 2009)

I'm just wondering what your B+ will be.


----------



## Latole (Aug 11, 2020)

Full wave or half wave ?


----------



## Alan Small (Dec 30, 2019)

WCGill said:


> I'm just wondering what your B+ will be.


The 269ax is a 250v ct and the ex is 380v cy; I am expecting 325 "ish" on the output tap...i will report


----------



## Alan Small (Dec 30, 2019)

Latole said:


> Full wave or half wave ?


Full wave


----------



## Gordie (Mar 22, 2014)

I built one of these 12 years ago. I think your Power transformer is too small with only 2A of 6.3VAC filament power. Steve Ahola from Angela wrote all the instructions etc and he recommended a Fender Deluxe size transformer so I ordered a Weber with dual secondaries.


----------



## Alan Small (Dec 30, 2019)

Gordie said:


> I built one of these 12 years ago. I think your Power transformer is too small with only 2A of 6.3VAC filament power. Steve Ahola from Angela wrote all the instructions etc and he recommended a Fender Deluxe size transformer so I ordered a Weber with dual secondaries.


You may be right...i have a 269EX also and it has 2.5 amps

.3 amps x 1(12ax7) = .3
.45 amps x 2(6V6) = .9

2 amps should cover it ...will see how it goes....making do with what we have is part and parcel of hobbyists and army personnel in the trenches back in the day and maybe folks in fly in communities


----------



## WCGill (Mar 27, 2009)

269EX or 269AX? AX in the earlier pictures. l'm not sure either will work, 290BX or BBX would be the Deluxe PT's. Deluxe's had hellish high voltages.


----------



## WCGill (Mar 27, 2009)

Gordie said:


> I built one of these 12 years ago. I think your Power transformer is too small with only 2A of 6.3VAC filament power. Steve Ahola from Angela wrote all the instructions etc and he recommended a Fender Deluxe size transformer so I ordered a Weber with dual secondaries.


Melkisethian?


----------



## Alan Small (Dec 30, 2019)

WCGill said:


> Melkisethian?


Yes thats Steve s last name


----------



## Alan Small (Dec 30, 2019)

WCGill said:


> 269EX or 269AX? AX in the earlier pictures. l'm not sure either will work, 290BX or BBX would be the Deluxe PT's. Deluxe's had hellish high voltages.


I have both and hope either will work ...the 6.3 filament total draw is 1.2 amps for the three tubes.
As far as voltages go on the B+: I like the audio of lower plate voltages on champs and it sure wont be wearing out any tubes😉
I have 310 at B+1

I appreciate all the helpful encouraging suggestions. Thank you all.


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)

Alan Small said:


> As far as voltages go on the B+: I like the audio of lower plate voltages


Eureka!


----------



## Alan Small (Dec 30, 2019)

These particular power trannies offer a wall source variable option...with black and white wires i get tweed(lower by 15%)secondary voltages which is what I am using now

...using the grey and white supply wires I will realize higher voltages on the secondary....i think a dpdt on off on switch will be useful in some circumstances


----------



## WCGill (Mar 27, 2009)

Yeah, diode rectification will give you higher B+ than the 5Y3's.


----------



## Alan Small (Dec 30, 2019)

I had about 80 pcs of unknown brand sayal supplied "1n4007" supposed part #

Not trusting them for the long haul I have ordered some heftier and higher rated diodes to replace them...they may be in a box that arrived yesterday...

Do any of you have a preferred diode(s) for this rectification purpose?; if so, please provide canadian supplier and part #....i got dizzy looking at the mouser website


----------



## WCGill (Mar 27, 2009)

Use 2 1N4007 in series, each leg, or better, UF4007. 1N5408 are 3A, 1KV, big buggers.


----------



## epis (Feb 25, 2012)

IMHO, daisy chained 1n4007 is good enough (like fender did in the past)
I prefer 1n5407 only because of look, they look better in tube amps where all components are bigger
I didn't find any improvement using fast diodes there.
About your power transformer, you'll get over 500 volts b+.
You'll have to adjust cathode resistor to keep proper dissipation. 
How it will sound, I don't know.
Just my 2 cents.


----------



## epis (Feb 25, 2012)

Sorry I meant 15408.


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)

A Hammond 280CX is rated 450+ watts...is this the XFMR of choice?
400VAC secondary will produce 565VDC, no-load.
6A filament current.
Is this the XFMR that you plan to use for the Angela?


----------



## Alan Small (Dec 30, 2019)

Paul Running said:


> A Hammond 280CX is rated 450+ watts...is this the XFMR of choice?
> 400VAC secondary will produce 565VDC, no-load.
> 6A filament current.
> Is this the XFMR that you plan to use for the Angela?
> View attachment 450921


i am going to use what I have onhand and was not planning on ordering another piece...if the results are lackluster I will make the change.
I see a 1.3 amp total 6.3 current draw...6 amps would be unnecessary ,I think....


----------



## Alan Small (Dec 30, 2019)

Using the 269EX I lifted the centre tap and built a bridge rectifier with the 1N5408G s that arrived yesterday and upped the filtering resevoir somewhat to acheive a smoother quieter supply which read 499v no load and 345v on the plates(pin 3) loaded.

I preferred working with the larger diodes(eyesight and steady hands both failing in old age); I have little experience with solid state rectifiers.


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)

Alan Small said:


> read 499v no load and 345v on the plates(pin 3) loaded.


The secondary of the power transformer is overloaded...a 65mA rated secondary will be overstressed for full service of 2 × 6V6 in class A operation.


----------



## diyfabtone (Mar 9, 2016)

First guitar amp I built was one of these babies. I even had an Audio Note 2k5 output tranny (from 300B mono blocks I built). It was absolutely killer - MUCH louder and fuller sounding than anyone would expect from a '15W' amp. Not just loud, probably to best sounding tone I had from an guitar amp. I reused the chassis and trannies for an AC15 build ... stupid I know, but I plan on building another next year when I retire. I think this is one of the best projects/amps you can build - SE has such a big 3D type of tone, really addictive. Champs sound nice with the typical small combo cab but much, much better through a big cab or multiple cabs. The Super SE circuit from Angela is even better!


----------



## Alan Small (Dec 30, 2019)

Paul Running said:


> The secondary of the power transformer is overloaded...a 65mA rated secondary will be overstressed for full service of 2 × 6V6 in class A operation.


Ok and thank you...I will read up on this and obtain an appropriate power tranny for 2x 6v6 in class A


----------



## Alan Small (Dec 30, 2019)

Cabinet design and build started...planning on antique white lacquer inside and out...the chassis will sit tubes and trannies up on the shelf above the speaker


----------



## Alan Small (Dec 30, 2019)




----------



## WCGill (Mar 27, 2009)

I'm thinking 2 speakers would be awesome here, out of phase of course.


----------



## Alan Small (Dec 30, 2019)

pondering grill options on hand today...


----------



## Alan Small (Dec 30, 2019)

The black chex is anti- skid shelf liner, the white and pattern are bath floor mat: both dollar store grabs....

the white and pattern will cause a frequency blocking affect which may be detrimental....I will use the black chex or a black woven grasscloth


----------



## Alan Small (Dec 30, 2019)




----------



## Alan Small (Dec 30, 2019)




----------



## Alan Small (Dec 30, 2019)




----------



## Alan Small (Dec 30, 2019)




----------



## Alan Small (Dec 30, 2019)

As suggested I ordered a beefier power tranny to feed the system without stress and it arrived from nextgen this morning with a grillcloth.

I am building a different cab now to house this amp: it will be a side mounted design ala tone king falcon grande with a transparent cream satin nitro finish inside and out on the clear pine.


----------



## Alan Small (Dec 30, 2019)




----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Not to be a critic, but I wonder if the advantages of doubling the output and using a bigger speaker will be diminished by use of a smaller cab. I think my stock 5F2-A cab is about 30-40% bigger than that. Or is the intent to have something powerful but more portable?


----------



## Alan Small (Dec 30, 2019)

mhammer said:


> Not to be a critic, but I wonder if the advantages of doubling the output and using a bigger speaker will be diminished by use of a smaller cab. I think my stock 5F2-A cab is about 30-40% bigger than that. Or is the intent to have something powerful but more portable?


I would wonder too but i made a larger cab already this afternoon...and as far as plans go: I will be happy when it works and sounds nice which is my only goal


----------



## Alan Small (Dec 30, 2019)




----------



## Alan Small (Dec 30, 2019)

Here it sits beside a stock 212 tweed high power twin which, by the way, needs a new home😊


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Well, that's more like it! Nothing "small" about that.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

Alan Small said:


> I will be happy when it works and sounds nice which is my only goal


It pleases me to know we have the same goals.


----------



## Alan Small (Dec 30, 2019)

Good thing my hobby isnt building space ships or airplanes although i do have an old 4hp four stroke engine i could re-purpose


----------



## Alan Small (Dec 30, 2019)




----------



## Alan Small (Dec 30, 2019)




----------



## Alan Small (Dec 30, 2019)




----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

The race is on buddy!!

I'm gonna say you will beat me since I am still building a chassis, but I like a challenge 

Looking really good my friend.


----------



## Alan Small (Dec 30, 2019)

Mark Brown said:


> The race is on buddy!!
> 
> I'm gonna say you will beat me since I am still building a chassis, but I like a challenge
> 
> Looking really good my friend.


Thanks.
I putter on hobby projects and expect to be a while til it comes together...the lacquer will be several days of cure before assembly...and this amp is so few parts...


----------



## Alan Small (Dec 30, 2019)




----------



## Alan Small (Dec 30, 2019)

four corners first then the jig

Buddy does furnace duct installs and he said he would just use a square and his bionic hardened razor blades which would slice the aluminum in two passes......that is a learned skill and not for first timers without proper blades


----------



## Alan Small (Dec 30, 2019)




----------



## Alan Small (Dec 30, 2019)

Slightly impatient waiting for the finish to dry...i suddenly need a curing booth


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

That turned out fantastic Alan!

I think after all your prototyping, you really ended up with a great cloth.


----------



## Alan Small (Dec 30, 2019)

It is not fancy, however it is durable and sounds large...cabinet is 7 lbs on its own and 28 loaded up....




































Fuse at the bottom and pilot up top I will install tuesday...thank you nextgen for super fast shipping as always😊


----------



## Alan Small (Dec 30, 2019)

Volume and tone, toggle deep and toggle vox edge


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

I really like it man and I like that it is imperfect. Looks like a piece that has been with you always.

Well done my man, well done indeed!

I adore how much it looks like an old television set.


----------



## Alan Small (Dec 30, 2019)

Mark Brown said:


> I really like it man and I like that it is imperfect. Looks like a piece that has been with you always.
> 
> Well done my man, well done indeed!
> 
> I adore how much it looks like an old television set.


No need to worry about bumping it


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Handsome. Have you fired it up, yet? And if so, does the second power tube provide a noticeable increment?


----------



## Alan Small (Dec 30, 2019)

mhammer said:


> Handsome. Have you fired it up, yet? And if so, does the second power tube provide a noticeable increment?


Oh yes.. she runs....i used the lower volt taps to end up with 367 plates, 355 screens, 182 pin6, 198 pin1

The speaker/cab combo adds to the perceived volume and it sounds glorious...certainly an increase in volume from a 5f2a with similar speaker/cab: so many variables that contribute

A fun build using extra pine on hand...fine for this old guy who appreciates warm and clean...cautiously I can get to 10 and control the guitar and fingers for nuances...both toggles are impressive for those who like to fiddle with switches and work fine with single coils and buckers in equal fasion


----------



## Alan Small (Dec 30, 2019)




----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Alan Small said:


> Oh yes.. she runs....i used the lower volt taps to end up with 367 plates, 355 screens, 182 pin6, 198 pin1
> 
> The speaker/cab combo adds to the perceived volume and it sounds glorious...certainly an increase in volume from a 5f2a with similar speaker/cab: so many variables that contribute
> 
> A fun build using extra pine on hand...fine for this old guy who appreciates warm and clean...cautiously I can get to 10 and control the guitar and fingers for nuances...both toggles are impressive for those who like to fiddle with switches and work fine with single coils and buckers in equal fasion


The thing about that style of Tone control is that the treble emphasis end of the control stops doing anything after volume is about 6 or so, while the treble-cut continues to work at any volume setting.


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)

mhammer said:


> The thing about that style of Tone control is that the treble emphasis end of the control stops doing anything after volume is about 6 or so, while the treble-cut continues to work at any volume setting.


That will depend on the value of the tone pot...it's not noted on the schematic, probably because it is a select-on-test component, the value determining the frequency response of the inputted signal.


----------



## Alan Small (Dec 30, 2019)

mhammer said:


> The thing about that style of Tone control is that the treble emphasis end of the control stops doing anything after volume is about 6 or so, while the treble-cut continues to work at any volume setting.


I notice this phenomenon and have pondered alteration(s); for learning experience I may install a bright cap and listen for appeal and then try a treble cut design too(probably more useful than the tweed tone circuit).
Thanks for the idea


----------



## Alan Small (Dec 30, 2019)

Paul Running said:


> That will depend on the value of the tone pot...it's not noted on the schematic, probably because it is a select-on-test component, the value determining the frequency response of the inputted signal.


I used 1meg audio on each


----------



## Alan Small (Dec 30, 2019)




----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)

Nice retro style, Alan.


----------



## MarkM (May 23, 2019)

Alan Small said:


> View attachment 452725
> 
> View attachment 452724
> 
> ...


Jesus, if I turned the kitchen stove into a work bench, herself would turn a cast cooking pan into a weapon!


----------



## Always12AM (Sep 2, 2018)

MarkM said:


> Jesus, if I turned the kitchen stove into a work bench, herself would turn a cast cooking pan into a weapon!


Alan saves a lot of time by eating while building amps!


----------



## MarkM (May 23, 2019)

My ADD just caught your guitar @Alan Small, what is that all about? Never seen anything like it before!


----------



## Alan Small (Dec 30, 2019)

MarkM said:


> My ADD just caught your guitar @Alan Small, what is that all about? Never seen anything like it before!


courtesy of @faracaster ..she is a Springer Guitar from France: the model is a Halfbreed with Haussel pickups and pinstriping from Europe s' top auto and cycle artist.
Made from Spanish cedar and delightful to play.


----------

